# Froggers with flys in Raleigh Durham



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I realize the general discussion may not be the most appropriate place for this, but I'm trying to get as many eyes as possible in a short time.

I've got mouths to feed, and my fly cultures are crashing with mold.

If you have some cultures and are in Raleigh Durham please PM me. My primary fly backup in the area just moved away, so I need to find another resource fairly quickly :-/

Thanks everyone.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

macg said:


> I realize the general discussion may not be the most appropriate place for this, but I'm trying to get as many eyes as possible in a short time.
> 
> I've got mouths to feed, and my fly cultures are crashing with mold.
> 
> ...


3 hours from you but https://www.frogdaddy.net/ just opened a retail location. You can also try Poison Dart Froggers on facebook. Sorry not more help.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You need to have a local Users Group that is there to be each other up.

It's extremely important to have resources like this. You help them when they need it, they help you when you need it.

In the interim, I'd go hit up Frog Daddy.

s


----------

